# 16v clutch on '91 8v GTI?



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

Hello, maybe this is a stupid question, but can a 16v clutch and/or pressure plate work on an 8v motor? I seem to remember someone saying the 16v pressure plate was stronger and an upgrade. I need to do my clutch soon so I'm looking for options. Thanks


----------



## Patrick (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: 16v clutch on '91 8v GTI? (ZeeuwVW)*

Pressure plate will work, clutch will not as long as you're still running the 8V tranny, the input shaft is larger on the 16V tranny so the clutch disc will not work.


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: 16v clutch on '91 8v GTI? (Supercharged VR6)*

So is the 16v pressure plate a good upgrade? Worth it?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: 16v clutch on '91 8v GTI? (ZeeuwVW)*

If you are replacing the PP anyway, yes go with the 16V item.


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: 16v clutch on '91 8v GTI? (Supercharged VR6)*

Cool thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rdoppie (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: 16v clutch on '91 8v GTI? (Supercharged VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Supercharged VR6* »_Pressure plate will work, clutch will not as long as you're still running the 8V tranny, the input shaft is larger on the 16V tranny so the clutch disc will not work.

I wish I had read this before I upgraded //







New{slightly used} 16valve Gearbox & the New 8valve clutch wouldn't fit- Had to order yet another Clutch disc








You live & you Learn : http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Next on the agenda is to put a 16valve head on a bored out 2litre block. Frankenstein lives


----------



## larry89A2jetta (May 6, 2007)

*Re: 16v clutch on '91 8v GTI? (Supercharged VR6)*

i did this to my 89 GL. got it from TT and it was a good mod. you will have a better grab of gears and less slippage when dropping the clutch.


----------



## DeepBlackB6 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: 16v clutch on '91 8v GTI? (Supercharged VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Supercharged VR6* »_Pressure plate will work, clutch will not as long as you're still running the 8V tranny, the input shaft is larger on the 16V tranny so the clutch disc will not work.

this would be for a stock original 90 cabby.
bringing this back from the dead. but is there any other vw clutch disc that is bigger diameter but same small shaft input and same spline count for 8v??? 
example* With my old civic i bought a 88-89 trans which had different shaft and spline i use bigger/stronger 90-91 PP&FW with a bigger 220mm 89 accord disc which happened to be the same spline count and shaft size over the 88-89small 200mm disc. they had different motors and transmissions but it work perfectly. CAN THIS BE DONE WITH A VW? Any big disc small shaft discs on any other models that could fit the 8v trans? 










_Modified by DeepBlackB6 at 8:00 AM 8-16-2008_


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 16v clutch on '91 8v GTI? (DeepBlackB6)*

The 020 tranny's clutch set-up is quite unusual, so even if you could find a bigger clutch disc with the right spline, you wouldn't be able to find a matching pressure plate or flywheel. 
BTW, VW 020 clutches came in 3 sizes 190, 200 and 210mm, your 90 Cabby would already have the largest size.


----------



## DeepBlackB6 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: 16v clutch on '91 8v GTI? (ABA Scirocco)*

ty


----------

